# Official!!



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, it's official!! I'm officially a "old man" as I need cataract surgery,lol...Being scheduled in the next several weeks. Because i'm the proud owner of a defibrillator/pacemaker, there's a few procedures that are a little different than the easy/quick deal...Maybe now I can fix that darn diesel...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Good luck too you. just keep staying heathy will be calling you bionic man. Lol


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't think the diesel wants to be fixed..


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Well, it's official!! I'm officially a "old man" as I need cataract surgery,lol...Being scheduled in the next several weeks. Because i'm the proud owner of a defibrillator/pacemaker, there's a few procedures that are a little different than the easy/quick deal...Maybe now I can fix that darn diesel...


Yeah one replacement part at at a time. At 74 I have had both knees replaced, cataract surgery, and gall bladder removed. Nothing put back there. I would think that cataract surgery might be a bit different when a defibrillator/pacemaker is involved. Good luck with that. Hope all goes well. You will be amazed at the difference the cataract surgery makes your eye sight improve. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had alot of stuff taken out as well,lol.. Spleen removed, both hips replaced, complete tear of ACL,broken nose, several stents, the list goes on, 21 or 22 surgeries in all, lol..The cataract surgery is different than the normal procedure, I'll find out tomorrow at my first pre-op consultation.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good luck flyernut. Sure hopes it helps your sight. My sight is going down hill.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut I didn't mention two ACL tears and the cartilage surgery from H.S. football along with a concussion and a broken nose. Then there was the time I was standing in my yard, didn't realize I had the heal of my cowboy boot in a hole and turned to move and my lower leg didn't which resulted in another ACL tear. I won't mention how I got my nose broken 2 more times later on life. All I will say is don't ride your Harley with your friends to the wrong drinking establish. I am glad I finally grew up. 
Bottom line, you've had waaay more meetings with the surgeons that I ever want to have. Again, good luck with your cataract surgery. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny, I always wanted a Harley. Never got one and probably for the better. Last bike I rode I hit some gravel. Bike got very squirrely. Did not lay it down but never rode another bike. Must have scared me.

flyernut are you getting laser?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Kenny, I always wanted a Harley. Never got one and probably for the better. Last bike I rode I hit some gravel. Bike got very squirrely. Did not lay it down but never rode another bike. Must have scared me.
> 
> flyernut are you getting laser?


Nope, they're going to replace the entire lens, and even after I have the surgery, I'll still need glasses!! The dr. asked me what I preferred being, near-sighted or far-sighted. As far as motorcycles, the last 3 times I was on one, I got hurt...I was never mature enough to own one


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Nope, they're going to replace the entire lens, and even after I have the surgery, I'll still need glasses!! The dr. asked me what I preferred being, near-sighted or far-sighted. As far as motorcycles, the last 3 times I was on one, I got hurt...I was never mature enough to own one


Soon you will have all new/used/reprogrammed/electronic parts on or in you. 
They will fix you up like you fix the S locomotives. (all except Diesels ) 
Better then new? 
What did you pick near or far?
Good luck, Hang in there.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Soon you will have all new/used/reprogrammed/electronic parts on or in you.
> They will fix you up like you fix the S locomotives. (all except Diesels )
> Better then new?
> What did you pick near or far?
> Good luck, Hang in there.


I think I'm going to go with far-sighted buddy.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't shoot anymore, but every rifle I have has at least a 3x9 power scope on it, and that's at least a dozen of them,lol...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I only have 2 guns. One I have never shot. Its a Ruger 10-22 rifle I bought new from Target. Was only 39.99. Target has not sold guns for many years. The other is a Spanish 12 gauge shotgun double barrel side by side. Bought it from my brother. I have shot skeet with it.


----------



## Al S (Sep 22, 2020)

Well, I am facing the same surgery and decisions. Let me know how it goes. I am opting for near sighted as I spend a lot of time with safety glasses on inspecting high school robots. I think I would rather take glasses off to read and add safety glasses than to need bifolcal safety glasses. I have had glasses since the seventh grade and don't want to put glasses on to read or work on the computer.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I've had alot of stuff taken out as well,lol.. Spleen removed, both hips replaced, complete tear of ACL,broken nose, several stents, the list goes on, 21 or 22 surgeries in all, lol..The cataract surgery is different than the normal procedure, I'll find out tomorrow at my first pre-op consultation.


Best of luck to you, my friend


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Best of luck


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Al S said:


> Well, I am facing the same surgery and decisions. Let me know how it goes. I am opting for near sighted as I spend a lot of time with safety glasses on inspecting high school robots. I think I would rather take glasses off to read and add safety glasses than to need bifolcal safety glasses. I have had glasses since the seventh grade and don't want to put glasses on to read or work on the computer.


At my age, 71, the surgeon recommended farsightedness, even though I've been near-sighted and have worn glasses since the second grade..She also said I'll be needing glasses to read, either way...I've heard many stories of people not needing glasses after this surgery and she said it's a possibility, but not to rely on it. She said she can guarantee I won't need glasses by putting in the best lenses money can buy, and that's the key word, money...$4000 for those super lenses....I don't need Ferrari lenses, GM or Ford lenses will do just fine,lol.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I've heard of people doing one near and one far. I wonder how that would work.


----------

